# Employment Bristol, TN



## Hedgewood (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking for Climber/Crew Leader, Ground Crew and Sales Estimator near Bristol, TN for newly re-formed tree company. Part time to start but with 400 previous clients should be full-time very quickly. Looking for a professional crew. Looking to provide careers and hopfully benefits not just a job.

Contact David a [email protected] or post reply.


----------

